# Flea prevention for feral cats?



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am a caretaker for 7 feral cats. I am able to use Advantage II for 5 of them but the other 2 adults would hiss and won't let me come near. I have heard about an oral once a month Flea medication Comfortis but this requires a prescription from the vet. I have asked if the Humane Society can authorize this, they said they don't fulfill prescription. So, if you are taking care of feral cats in your backyard, do you use flea prevention on the ferals, if so, what do you use for the ones you can't get near to apply on their backs?


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I give mine a capstar, which will kill adult fleas, but that's it. I won't use those topical treatments, can't get near this kitty anyhow, but I had used it ONCE on a rescue that I took in, and within minutes she was foaming at the mouth and having a bad reaction. It was horrible. I vowed to never put that on another cat, it was the first time and the last. But anyhow, the capstar will kill the adults, most within a half hour. I then treat the bedding area, and I repeat the capstar every for days or so, for three times, which seems to work really well. I got the spray for the bedding from the vet, it has no odor, is safe for the kitty, and works wonderfully. I do change out his bedding, but I do have a heated pad in there for him, and insulation on the insides of his house where fleas could be hiding, so that's why I do the spray. I do it in the morning after he has gone for a walk, and then air it out good and it's all set when he gets back. I never see him scratching anymore. I first started the capstar when I noticed he was yanking out fur on his belly and scratching quite a bit. He won't let me touch him, so I can only get within a foot or so and he lets me look, but don't touch...he's so cute. But thankfully his belly is white, I could see flea dirt and knew that's what it was, so tried the capstar and it worked like a charm. I do this every couple of months to keep things in check. Hope that helps!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do i need a prescription to buy capstar?


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

No they have it at petco, but it's locked up you have to ask. Be sure to get the one for small dogs and cats. It's a bit expensive, like $35 for a packet of six pills. The vets office usually has it too, but you'll have to ask. They usually have the bigger ones and you have to cut them into quarters, one quarter equals one of the smaller doses for cats. But at the vet you can probably get individual pills instead of buying the whole thing if you don't want to spend the money. They also sell them on amazon.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

great!, thanks for letting me know.


----------

